
T.C. Boyle Finds His Endings (2015) - apollinaire
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2015/04/tc-boyle-by-heart/389895/
======
alhw
My favorite TC Boyle story:
[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2004/03/01/chicxulub/amp](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2004/03/01/chicxulub/amp)

